# Phong here...we make the Tran Plate



## Tran plate (Feb 4, 2020)

So we have been getting quite a few folks order the Tran Plate aka compression plate..anticaviation plate..cavitatation plate. This is a must have to help prevent blow out when jumping up in shallow water. Built heavy duty with multi layer hand laid fiberglass. We offer sizes for 25 to 100hp..100-200hp...200hp v6 and up pUniversal fit. Just trim, drill, add silicone, bolt on and go enjoy. Simple and works.
Email us [email protected] 
Or call 361-972-6629 for more info...ask for coach or Fong.thx


----------



## Tran plate (Feb 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Tran plate (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi


----------

